# New rabbit hunter



## Jugglo (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok here the deal i got a savage mark II lr came with a scope already mounted a BSA 22 special. Im gunna make good use of it. here is my questions:
1. Is BSA 22. special an ok scope?
2. Best ammo for rabbits?
3. is the savage mark II a good gun.

I aslo have OLD remington scoremastet 511. it weights a ton! lol

thanks.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The BSA .22 special is a very good scope for what you need it for, and the Mark II is a great rifle.

Ammo I would recommend is any hunting type ammo that works best in your rifle. Some brands and types I would strongly suggest you try is:

CCI Small Game Bullets (SGB)

Remington Yellow Jackets

CCI Minimags (these tend to be a definite yes or no; you'll either get great accuracy or no accuracy at all, it depends on the rifle)

CCI Velocitors

Remington Golden Bullets [NOT THUNDERBOLTS!!] (another love it or hate it choice, but they're cheap, and they usually work well)

There's a few others, but just get what you can afford and check for accuracy. I've never had a yellow jacket or anything from CCI fail to fire.

:sniper:


----------



## Jugglo (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks alot Cleankil47. I plan on going hunting this week, do have any tips on rabbit hunting? Im not using dogs so i can work on my skills before i move up to bigger game. :sniper:


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

22 rim fire rifles are picky... some work good with some rounds and others will not perform with the exact same round.... its a matter of trying different things get some of these and some of those, dont just look at the shelf and think "well these look like the best"... as stated by cleankill, CCI has never failed for my 10/22...

as far as tips for rabbit hunting... pretty simple, find some trees, get permission, walk the trees, shoot the rabbits... they also like junk piles (metal scrap, wood, etc)... and look for their eyes, the rest of the body blends well, the eyes are the lacking feature that you will notice first... if in trees watch around tree bases they usualy sit around the tree nice and close... and last dont wait for them to run before you shoot, if you see it take it, if you wait you may not get a shot again...


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

winchester supreme hollow point's work good for me. they're cheap to. it's like 10-15 bucks for 500. :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

how dense are the areas where you hunt becuase i hunt areas with medium density of trees and brush and i would just as soon hunt without the scope


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jugglo said:


> Ok here the deal i got a savage mark II lr came with a scope already mounted a BSA 22 special. Im gunna make good use of it. here is my questions:
> 1. Is BSA 22. special an ok scope?
> 2. Best ammo for rabbits?
> 3. is the savage mark II a good gun.
> ...


welcome to rabbit killin jugglo. as for bsa i wont buy them from past experiences but if heard they have improved. as for ammo, just shoot a few different brands and types. guns are like people, they have their favorite thing to eat. mine likes cci mini mags and cci stingers. and as for savage ive never heard anything bad about them. just make sure to keep your hatchet handy.....much clown love :evil:


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

my buddy and i use 410s fer walkin or brushin. when were sittin 10/22 with simmons scope. we shoot federals seems like the 10/22 really likes them. :sniper:


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

If u are planning on jump shooting rabbits u are definetly better off without a scope.They are very fast on the jump and the odds u finding them in the scope are pretty slim.I prefer a 20 gage with a 6 shot load.It has a big enough pattern to hit a running rabbit without destoying the meat. good luck! :sniper:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

First and foremost, shoot the gun. When you are done shooting the gun, go out and shoot the gun the next day. Then when you are done shooting the gun, push your targets back another twenty five yards.
You want to hit a ten shot group with in one inch from 10 yards to 65 yards and you are ready to hunt with the gun.

If you feel the scope the ammo or the gun is inconsistent then make a change. When you are comfortable with all the above take the gun out set up a 10 20 30 40 and 60 yard target. If you can hit all the above targets twice aiming from 60 to 20 to 40 to 10 to 30 in order you are ready. 
Ammo is negligible considering you need to find what works best for your gun and your wallet.

Take your time and shoot lots of rounds, when you think you are ready take another 500 or 600 rounds to be sure. Practice makes perfect.
Good luck...


----------

